# The NEW 4th of July Voting Thread.



## bmudd14474 (Jul 11, 2012)

1) Nepas - Slow smoked pulled pork, apple smoked habanero/jalapeno cheese, smoked pickles and peppers.





2)bfelgar - Fresh French baguette with thin sliced hickory smoked pork loin, pickled carrots and daikon, English cucumber ribbon, thin sliced fresh jalapenos, cilantro and a wasabi, soy, ginger mayo sauce.





3) DaveOmak - Tostadas schmeared  with...
Homemade refried beans with 'Que Bueno' nacho cheese sauce blended in..
Smoked pulled pork, re seasoned for zing..
Lettuce, Salsa, and Queso Fresco crumbled on top





4) Thoseguys26 - Smoked Pork Belly Sliders x3
1. Smoked then Fried Pork Belly, sunny side up egg, garlic aioli & potato crisps.
2. Smoked then Fried Pork Belly, tomato, red onion, mayo & arugula
3. Smoked then BBQ braised Pork Belly & coleslaw topped with a smoked hot pepper.
Served alongside homemade truffle fries.





5) Bigfish98 - Sliced, smoked brisket, topped with sauteed onions, mushrooms, and green peppers.  Smothered with muenster cheese on a fresh Ciabatta Roll accompanied with homemade au jus!





6) WhtPlainsSmoker - Cherry-Hickory Smoked Pulled Pork topped with homemade NY Deli style cole-slaw and side of Black Bean/Corn/Red and Yellow Pepper Salsa and some Baby Back Ribs to pick your teeth with





7) Mr T 59874 - The Gasser :  
    A smoked Limburger cheese sandwich with brown mustard, red onion, sardines in mustard sauce topped with smoked Braunsweiger on a homemade dark rye bun.  Served with a smoked spicy hot pickled egg on a bed of pickled onions and jalapeño peppers with a side of Korean kimchi. 





8) Africanmeat - Yorkshire  pudding delight Pastrami , smoked , ham, Swiss and avo  in a Yorkshire  pudding roll





9) jarjarchef - Cherry Wood Smoked Pork Belly, Hickory and Oak Smoked Pork Butt with Aged Balsamic Glaze, Heirloom Tomatoes, Brie Cheese and Wilted Arugula on Toasted Flat Bread
 and of course a cold Beer!!!





10) BigDee -  It is a Brisket, Pulled Pork, ABT, and smoked cheddar on garlic toast.





11) ChefRob -  Sonoran Dog with Green Chili and Buck Board Bacon Mac-N-Cheese





12) big game cook - TUR-PORK-I with red wine fire roasted multi colored bell peppers and onion, roasted garlic, smoked  loin cured canadian bacon/ham, lemon pepper marinated turkey breast, brine cured pastrami, topped with grilled black pepper bacon fresh garden maters and astisan lettuce on a bakery bun. provolone, swiss and pepper jack cheeses.





13)  Tatonka3A2 - Smoked Buffalo Chicken sandwich with Provolone Cheese and a Blue Cheese Coleslaw topping on a toasted  Butter and Garlic Cheddar Cheese bun. 





14) Mmundy81 - Georgia Cheese Steak. It is burnt ends on a huge homemade biscuit smathered with mustard. Topping the burnt ends is melted phimento cheese, bacon, onion, pickles, and topped with a home grown tomato. The side is pinto beans and rice.





15) jcx1028 - Philly cheesesteak-style smoked brisket sandwich. The brisket was smoked and pulled, then topped with grilled onions, red peppers, green peppers and, of course, melted cheez whiz. On the side, we have some Chickie and Pete's style crab fries: fries topped with salt and Old Bay seasoning and dipped in artery-hardening cheese sauce. 





16) Mossymo - Smoked Turkey and Smoked Ham put together with American and Swiss cheese.  Then smoked as a whole with hickory and cherry  - added lettuce, tomato, and mayo to the melt and served with potato grillers that were smoked alongside the sandwich.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 11, 2012)

The last entry doesn't have the code word. The person who entered it realize while they were eating it that they didn't have the code word. They sent me another picture showing it with the codeword. I decided to go ahead and post the first picture without the codeword because the second was a eaten mess LOL.


VOTING WILL GO UNTIL 7/20/12


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2012)

OK Well it's still a hard choice, I thought you were going to make it easier!

Congrats to everyone I think they are all winners!!!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 11, 2012)

WOW they all look great


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 11, 2012)

Hard to choose from these outstanding entries - I vote for an SMF tour to each entry for a taste


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Hard to choose from these outstanding entries - I vote for an SMF tour to each entry for a taste


 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and they all look like winners!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 11, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Hard to choose from these outstanding entries - I vote for an SMF tour to each entry for a taste


  X2


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice work everyone! We could sure use some smell-o-vision technology...


----------



## big game cook (Jul 12, 2012)

some tough competition here. very nice everyone. i had fun and best of luck to all. some good looking stuff right there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

Pretty amazing all!...That Gasser must have been conceived after a LONG night of serious Partying!!! Got to have some major Munchies to put that one Down! Hold the Sardines and I'd be all over that! Limburger is far from the Funkiest Cheese I have ever eaten...JJ


----------



## zahlgren (Jul 12, 2012)

They all look great! Tough choice! Good job everyone


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 12, 2012)

For me, there is a "hands-down" winner!!!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 12, 2012)

As I said in the original thread, there are some seriously mouth-watering entries.  My compliments to all the pitmasters. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I had to vote for my own entry (not saying which it is), but when I saw the thread it was very hard not to vote for myself.    Again, great job by everyone.


----------



## benmar (Jul 12, 2012)

I was full when I started reading these, but now I am hungreeee. They all look great


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Stiff competition here!!! Love it


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 12, 2012)

Ummm YUMMM! 
I am ready to hit the road for a BBQ Tour.......

Great job all!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 12, 2012)

They all look great!!!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 12, 2012)

Well played, all of you.  It was like Sophie's Choice trying to make my decision.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 12, 2012)

This is one of the best Throwdowns SMF has had yet! It was so hard to pick from! Everyone did an outstanding job and you can certainly tell a lot of heart and soul went in to each one of these sammies. Congrats to all! I voted, but it was a tough decision.


----------



## billdawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Very tough choice. I would gladly eat any one of those sandwiches. Great job guys!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 13, 2012)

:drool All looks so good


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

One more comment. Whoever created sandwich no. 9 has to get a job as a menu writer.  I think if you just read that description without the picture, you would still want to try it.  No hyperbole, elegant descriptions ("with aged balsamic glaze" sounds better than "with vinegar sauce," "heirloom tomato" sounds better than "tomato", and "wilted arugula" sounds fancier than "arugula").

Great job on the description.


----------



## kitt (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done everyone they all look great WOW what a hard job choosing 

Now that I have been going back and forth to pick 

I am now starving and need to eat but I do not have anything on the smoker until till tomorrow( sad face) 

Kitt


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great looking sammies!! Well done


----------



## mattu1665 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd like to eat everyone of the entrants sandwiches but I definitely have a favorite. Great work everyone!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 15, 2012)

Can I just vote for the top 16?  These throwdowns bring out the best of this forum! Great job everyone!  Now I have to choose....

Mike


----------



## roller (Jul 15, 2012)

I would eat any of those...Congratses to all !


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW some fantastic sammies!  No2 I love your take on a Bahn mi always a fave of mine.


----------



## sam3 (Jul 18, 2012)

I looked at this thread for two days....just cast my vote. Fantastic job by all!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 18, 2012)

I would be proud to taste test any one of these sammies!!

ennie, meenie, miney, mo

catch a sammie by the toe

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Jul 19, 2012)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> One more comment. Whoever created sandwich no. 9 has to get a job as a menu writer.  I think if you just read that description without the picture, you would still want to try it.  No hyperbole, elegant descriptions ("with aged balsamic glaze" sounds better than "with vinegar sauce," "heirloom tomato" sounds better than "tomato", and "wilted arugula" sounds fancier than "arugula").
> 
> Great job on the description.


I agree. A very elegant description indeed. Beautiful photography as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 20, 2012)

Get your final votes in guys and gals. Voting ends tonight


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 22, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> I agree. A very elegant description indeed. Beautiful photography as well.


Thank you....


WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> One more comment. Whoever created sandwich no. 9 has to get a job as a menu writer.  I think if you just read that description without the picture, you would still want to try it.  No hyperbole, elegant descriptions ("with aged balsamic glaze" sounds better than "with vinegar sauce," "heirloom tomato" sounds better than "tomato", and "wilted arugula" sounds fancier than "arugula").
> 
> Great job on the description.


Thank you. All I wanted to do was list what I used. I am pleased that people enjoyed it. As for the menu writer part, I am a Catering Chef and we write them a lot, but I usually don't put much detail in listing the ingredients. Make them to long and people don't tend to want to read that much.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll agree it's pretty lengthy for a restaurant menu but perfect for SMF! Nice job. One of these days I hope to surpass 2nd & 3rd place and get the GOLD!!   :) 

I hate to have to wait for two months though  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Great job everyone! *


----------



## big game cook (Jul 22, 2012)

super job everyone. some intresting and unique ones and classic ones as well. great photography. looking forward to entering again. i wanted to in the past just never committed.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 24, 2012)

Given the exotic nature of several of the entries and the quality of the competition, I was presently surprised to see that my "Classic" pulled pork sandwich managed 3 votes other than my own.  So surprised, in fact, that I asked my wife did you join SMF and vote for my sandwich just so I had more than one vote?  She didn't.  So thanks again to the three of you out there that like a classic sandwich.  It was fun to cook it and even more fun to share it.  It was my first cook on the new WSM so I will post some photos of the process soon.

Lastly, congratulations to the winners. 

jarjarchef, If I had not entered my own sandwich, I would have voted for your entry.  Great job with the camera-work.  I hope it tasted as good as it looked.

I was also a big fan of the Georgia Cheese Steak (that looked great) and the porkbelly sliders and for ease of trying myself, the smoked brisket philly.

-Mike


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 24, 2012)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Given the exotic nature of several of the entries and the quality of the competition, I was presently surprised to see that my "Classic" pulled pork sandwich managed 3 votes other than my own.  So surprised, in fact, that I asked my wife did you join SMF and vote for my sandwich just so I had more than one vote?  She didn't.  So thanks again to the three of you out there that like a classic sandwich.  I
> 
> 
> I was also a big fan of the Georgia Cheese Steak (that looked great) and the porkbelly sliders and for ease of trying myself, the smoked brisket philly.
> ...


That's a great post, made me chuckle. Your sandwich did look great by the way and I'm sure it was tasty. The pork belly slider with the egg was amazing but I don't recommend having one every morning for breakfast. :)

Honestly Nepas, jcx1028, & Mossymo's cheesy sandy's probably would taste the best. I'm such a sucker for melted cheese in my sandy... I love my real cheese but I feel like i'm a kid again when I eat cheesewiz! Great job again everyone!


----------

